# POLL - June Photography Challenge



## Culhwch (Jun 28, 2011)

Voting on the *June Photography Challenge* is now open. The usual rules apply:

*Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge

Please do not vote for yourself

You may cast only one vote

The poll will end at 11:59 pm on the 1st of July 2011 (GMT)

The winner will decide the challenge theme for July 2011! 

Good Luck Everyone!!! *​
Please remember to keep any general discussion in the discussion thread. Any posts in this thread will be moved there.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 2, 2011)

The poll is closed, and Leisha is the winner!!! Congrats, Leish!


----------

